# Cichlid Change Colors???



## FoMoCo4ever (Nov 29, 2009)

I bought this fish bout a year ago and it was a nice bright orange. Now it's a totally different color. Someone told me what they thought it was when i 1st bought it but i forgot. It was sold as a P.S. Deep. Any info would be great cause I'm kinda curious. Thanks!

Before









After[/img]


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Metriaclima msobo "Membe Deep" or Metriaclima msobo "Magunga"
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=800

They all start out yellow and the males change color. You have a male.
http://african-cichlid.com/MsoboChange.jpg

Kevin


----------



## FoMoCo4ever (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow that link that has how they change is exact! Thanks alot


----------

